# Pro-Racks



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

does any one use or know of anyone that uses Pro racks? im seriously thinking about getting one now my collection is really expanding. in particular this one... http://www.pro-racks.com/single 30.html i spoke to the man (John?) from pro-racks the other day, very nice bloke and invited me down to have a look for myself but id like to here from people that use them, how are they for day too day use and is the quality really as good as it looks? the only thing im worried about is the fact that they use only mats to heat? i.e do people struggle to get them up to the high 89's? thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

build your own much much cheaper .. and use heat cable works really well ..


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one of the Hobby racks, cant reccomend them enough really.
Good build quality, and makes maintainace a breeze.
A friend has the rack you mentioned, again well built.
With mat heating you do need to keep the ambient room temps up a bit.H


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

SteveL said:


> build your own much much cheaper .. and use heat cable works really well ..


yeah this is an option but im useless with a hammer! thats the other issue with pro-racks though £££ but if they are going to last years and years then i dont mind so much?

cheers hog boy, temps arent really a problem this time of year but in the winter i dont think mats alone will cut it? i have heard of Hobby racks messing people around though? i think Argentine boa on here got messed around by them too?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

In the winter months try a cheap portable radiator(with a thermostat), with a fan aimed at it.
Gets the whole room up to temp quickly and reliably.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Royal Boa, 

Have a butchers at this site, top bloke really friendly and I used his design to build my tub rack and it was real easy.

BaileyReptiles.com-CB-70 Rack


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks, that will help if i decide to build my own.


----------



## pro-racks (Jan 1, 2006)

*Pro-Racks Hobby Range*

Hi All
I would just say that the Pro-racks Hobby range has nothing to do with the company Hobby Racks that seems to be messing people around,
Don't want to offend anybody Just trying to keep my good reputaion in tact


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

dont worry, dont think anyone thought they were mate. does anyone on here have them.. with the exeption of Pro-racks who may have a few?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

hogboy said:


> I have one of the Hobby racks, cant reccomend them enough really.
> Good build quality, and makes maintainace a breeze.
> A friend has the rack you mentioned, again well built.
> With mat heating you do need to keep the ambient room temps up a bit.H


Should have mentioned its A Hobbyist Rack by Pro-racks


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

good then, thats all i needed to know, thank you. will look into one soon.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I have a hatchling rack on order from Pro-Racks from the hobby range and it is a great system.As long as you can have a good background temp in your rep room over the winter you should have no problems at all.My reptile room is my dining room so i have the radiator in there for the background temps but as im going for a hatchling rack it is unlikely i will have it on over the winter.


----------



## Atvar (Jun 13, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> Royal Boa,
> 
> Have a butchers at this site, top bloke really friendly and I used his design to build my tub rack and it was real easy.
> 
> BaileyReptiles.com-CB-70 Rack


 

could oyu please tell me the size of these tubs and wot sort of size snakes they are suitable for?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

those tubs are 33" x 17"... problem is that's an american site, so you'd have to import those tubs yourself. I've got one of Johns Racks, and the quality is top notch. Not a bad thing to say about mine


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I also have a 16 tub Hobby range rack from Pro-Racks. I love it. My corns love it even more than I do. John is a top bloke and he even came around and installed mine while I was working in Luxembourg. I shall be ordering another rack from him later in the year!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

as will i in the next couple of weeks, made the decision ages ago, thanks for the input...

Matt


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I cant beleive I missed this thread I have a hobby hatchling one but you know all about that:lol2:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

lol, started it months ago mate, and yeah, seeing the quality of yours was another helpfull deciding factor, hopefully they stand the test of time at that price! we'l see...


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> yeah this is an option but im useless with a hammer! thats the other issue with pro-racks though £££ but if they are going to last years and years then i dont mind so much?


Maybe you should get someone to build one for you? I think the pro-racks are ridicuously over-priced


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

too late, they are expensive but also very good quality......


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL that is a great rack mate.I actually fitted the windows in that so if they fall out dont blame me its the way you are using it.I had a spare 20 minutes and john made a cuppa so i had to fit the windows in it.

I should have my rack in a couple of weeks just finished paying for it and the shelves are made.It just has to be put together.Its a 12 level 48 tub hatchling rack that i ordered


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

it is good and the windows sold it for me:lol2: makes the rack look alot better! bigger than i thought too. very happy with it! just trying not to think how many hours i had to work for the £900 price tag! John was very helpfull though, had fun getting it up the stairs:grin1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Bloody hell mate not upstairs ffs i know how heavy that thing is we moved it around so much it was a nightmare.That rack also went to the Barking show so i had the pleasure of loading and unloading and then loading and unloading again


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Bloody hell mate not upstairs ffs i know how heavy that thing is we moved it around so much it was a nightmare.That rack also went to the Barking show so i had the pleasure of loading and unloading and then loading and unloading again


not only upstairs but it wouldnt fit by the banister upstairs so we both had to lift it sideways at arms length over the banister from on the stairs!:grin1:! oh how we laughed....... Not! he didnt want a drink when he arrived but was gagging for one after:lol2: lets just say im in no rush to take it down stairs!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Well in pleased you got it ok matt and yeah John is a top bloke if there is a way in he will find it.Im not suprised you wont be taking it back downstairs after that.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i know this is an old thread to dig up, but how does the heating work on the pro racks? are the mats on a shelf under the tubs??


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Correct, the mats are sat on the frame and the tubs slide over them. The top 4 heat mats are controlled by one dimmer stat and the lower 4 are controlled by the second stat. I am actually selling up most of my reps now due to a new career so my rack may be avilable soon  No doubt for alot less than i payed...


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I use a vision rack myself.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Morelia Matt said:


> not only upstairs but it wouldnt fit by the banister upstairs so we both had to lift it sideways at arms length over the banister from on the stairs!:grin1:! oh how we laughed....... Not! he didnt want a drink when he arrived but was gagging for one after:lol2: lets just say im in no rush to take it down stairs!


:lol2:

I know the feeling! Me and Marie had to lift a 16 tub large hobby range rack over the banister :lol: The stairs are a killer, not looking forward to the day i might have to bring that down again


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Ive heard nothing but good things about them !!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

royalpython said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I know the feeling! Me and Marie had to lift a 16 tub large hobby range rack over the banister :lol: The stairs are a killer, not looking forward to the day i might have to bring that down again


Well il let you know if its any easier on the way down  Viper, they are great racks, quite expensive but great quality and functionality..


----------

